# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  The Awesome Guide For Teleportation

## Xvaiuer

Hi guys! Welcome to my Teleportation Guide. It's one of the only things I really seem to excel at in LD's. Let's get started![CENTER]

Step 1: If you believe it can happen, it WILL happen
You have to truly believe that you can teleport. If you're very conscious in LD's, that's great, but also proves to your disadvantage, because it seems that your mind thinks, "No, that's not logical...You can't do that." If you're very conscious. (P.S. If you're advanced and you're very conscious, this may not happen because you've trained your brain to think that it can happen, but beginners have not.)
Step 2: Actually Teleporting
Close your eyes, and tell yourself "When I open my eyes, I will be in (insert place here) Try to imagine it, use your five senses. Try to hear it, and smell it, and if you can, feel it. For example.. Close your eyes and say outloud "When I open my eyes, I'll be on a beach with the girl of my dreams." Feel the sand beneath your feet, and try and hear the waves hitting the shore. Chances are, when you open your eyes, you'll be there. The trick is convincing yourself and your brain into going there. Once you get the hang of it, you may not even have to close your eyes and envision it anymore like me. Just think "I want to go to the beach." and...poof. There you are.


 Step 3 : Using Objects (optional) 
If this isn't working, try spawning up some items! Say you want to go to the top of the Empire State Building, spawn a jetpack and fly up! It's all about creativity when choosing the object. I think that this is more fun then actually teleporting, but that's just me.

HAVE FUN. I HOPE YOU ENJOYED AND IT WORKS FOR YOU.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Excellent advice! Being creative in your dream control is half the fun. I have used this type of teleportation technique before and it definitely can work. As with everything, it just takes a little practice.

----------


## lsddream

This might become useful for me! I have tried teleporting to space but failing. So I had to fly up to space. Thanks for the help.

----------


## realdealmagic

I'm glad you've found your own ways around things, 'tis usually the best way for us. Simply because it gives it our personal touch, so our brains are more likely to take the method on and allow it to work if there are any doubts. Thanks for sharing with us!

----------


## Narwhal

My next proper lucid dream I'm going to try the closing eyes and envisioning. I've only been working with using doors for teleporting, it only works for me half the time and it takes opening the door a good few times. I think I need to trust like what you said, the believing it is possible.

----------


## Izo1212

Hello Xvaiuer i need I've tried but its not working any more Technics please

----------


## Izo1212

guys i need to Learn This.....

----------


## Izo1212

guys i need to Learn This.....

----------


## The Cusp

Here's an alternate method for using objects for teleportation.  More like teleportation in several steps, seven degrees of teleportation.

My second rule of dream control is "The more attention you give something, the more related detail it creates".  Look around and find an object which is tangentally related to where you want to go, even if it's seven degrees of separation away.  This will create details you associate with that object (spooky woods might generate werewolves for instance).  Keep this up until it generates something even closer to your goal, then focus on that, which should eventually generate something even closer.  Go from link to link until you finally reach your goal.  

It might not be a flashy, sudden teleportation.  Instead of going to your destination, you bring the destination to you.  Say you want to go to a hospital, you could pluck a thread from your clothes and conceptualize it as stitches.  That might yield other medical instruments.  Focus on those and you might get doctors or nurses.  At some point, you're going to have enough inference points that the place you are at becomes a hospital.

Closing your eyes for teleportation is faster, but you run the risk of destabilizing the dream.

----------


## sloth

This is the only thing I have never been able to do.

----------

